# Roma - Barcellona : 16 settembre 2015 ore 20:45 Tv Premium



## tifosa asRoma (8 Settembre 2015)

La Roma inizia il proprio cammino in champions con una sfida a dir poco proibitiva, infatti incontrerà allo stadio Olimpico i campioni d'Europa in carica del Barcellona. Queste 2 formazioni si sono recentemente sfidate in amichevole nel trofeo Gamper al Camp Nou, sfida terminata 3-0 per i padroni di casa ,insomma partire con il piede giusto nella Champions 2015-16 non sarà affatto semplice per la Roma.

Roma - Barcellona, si gioca Mercoledi 16 Settembre 2015 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma

Dove vedere Roma - Barcellona in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Mediaset Premium. In abbonamento. La partita non sarà trasmessa in chiaro sulle reti Mediaset.


A seguire, news, commenti e informazioni


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

Evitare la goleada, chiedo solo questo


----------



## tifosa asRoma (8 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Evitare la goleada, chiedo solo questo



Io chiedo di più, vorrei vedere una Roma coraggiosa, che non parte già sconfitta, ma umile nel senso che deve aver chiaro in testa che loro sono più forti. L'errore dello scorso anno contro il Bayern fu che li affrontammo sì con coraggio ma anche con molta presunzione e loro ci punirono pesantemente . Ovviamente non è con il barcellona che dobbiamo conquistarci la qualificazione ma una crescita rispetto allo scorso anno la pretendo. Certo le squadre che fanno grande possesso palla sono per noi le più ostiche perché generalmente siamo noi quelli che hanno maggior possesso palla rispetto agli avversari e trovarci nella situazione opposta ci destabilizza molto perché dobbiamo cambiare il nostro modo di giocare.


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Io chiedo di più, vorrei vedere una Roma coraggiosa, che non parte già sconfitta, ma umile nel senso che deve aver chiaro in testa che loro sono più forti. L'errore dello scorso anno contro il Bayern fu che li affrontammo sì con coraggio ma anche con molta presunzione e loro ci punirono pesantemente . Ovviamente non è con il barcellona che dobbiamo conquistarci la qualificazione ma una crescita rispetto allo scorso anno la pretendo. Certo le squadre che fanno grande possesso palla sono per noi le più ostiche perché generalmente siamo noi quelli che hanno maggior possesso palla rispetto agli avversari e trovarci nella situazione opposta ci destabilizza molto perché dobbiamo cambiare il nostro modo di giocare.


Pure io vorrei questo, però mi accontenterei di una sconfitta non troppo pesante, la qualificazione ce la dobbiamo giocare con il Bayer, e anche col Bate,sono quelle le parite da vincere, col Barca per ora è inutile sperare di fare risultato


----------



## tifosa asRoma (8 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Pure io vorrei questo, però mi accontenterei di una sconfitta non troppo pesante, la qualificazione ce la dobbiamo giocare con il Bayer, e anche col Bate,sono quelle le parite da vincere, col Barca per ora è inutile sperare di fare risultato



Ma io non chiedo di fare risultato con il barca, ci mancherebbe , sono più forti, chiedo solo un atteggiamento giusto, coraggioso e umile, ciò non cambierà il fatto che quasi sicuramente perderemo ma permetterà alla squadra di crescere di mentalità


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ma io non chiedo di fare risultato con il barca, ci mancherebbe , sono più forti, chiedo solo un atteggiamento giusto, coraggioso e umile, ciò non cambierà il fatto che quasi sicuramente perderemo ma permetterà alla squadra di crescere di mentalità



Lo spero. Per fortuna mercoledì devo andare in palestra agli allenamenti di judo, finisco verso le 21:00 , e poi non ho Mediaset, soffriró di meno.


----------



## accadde_domani (8 Settembre 2015)

Tocca evitare l'ennesima imbarcata, ormai siamo famosi per i 7-1. Poi sempre lo staesso risultato oh! Fai 5-0 per la miseria.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (8 Settembre 2015)

Cominciamo già con le grandi notizie, pjanic sembra che si sia procurato una lesione di I grado al polpaccio, se fosse confermata l'indiscrezione rischierebbe 20-30 giorni di stop.
[MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION] , [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]


----------



## Renegade (8 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Cominciamo già con le grandi notizie, pjanic sembra che si sia procurato una lesione di I grado al polpaccio, se fosse confermata l'indiscrezione rischierebbe 20-30 giorni di stop.
> @Ma che ooh , @Renegade



Mi avevi detto che non si era fatto nulla... A questo punto prevedo imbarcata+punti persi in campionato. Pjanic è il giocatore chiave della Roma. Ed è anche l'unico centrocampista tecnico, Strootman a parte. Con loro due fuori e il centrocampo muscolare non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Cominciamo già con le grandi notizie, pjanic sembra che si sia procurato una lesione di I grado al polpaccio, se fosse confermata l'indiscrezione rischierebbe 20-30 giorni di stop.
> [MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION] , [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]


Dorco pio   zio cane


----------



## Mou (8 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mi avevi detto che non si era fatto nulla... A questo punto prevedo imbarcata+punti persi in campionato. Pjanic è il giocatore chiave della Roma. Ed è anche l'unico centrocampista tecnico, Strootman a parte. Con loro due fuori e il centrocampo muscolare non si va da nessuna parte.



*FONTE GDS: Pjanic fermo 15/20 giorni, salta il Barcellona*


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mi avevi detto che non si era fatto nulla... A questo punto prevedo imbarcata+punti persi in campionato. Pjanic è il giocatore chiave della Roma. Ed è anche l'unico centrocampista tecnico, Strootman a parte. Con loro due fuori e il centrocampo muscolare non si va da nessuna parte.


L'imbarcata, se arriva , arriva con o senza Pjanic, è in campionato , che mi arrabbio    
Spero faccia giocare Ucan in campionato, perchè Ucan è bravo, in Champions chiudersi a riccio e pregare tutte le divinità possibili - Dio - Buddah - Allah e la più potente di tutte , Germano Mosconi


----------



## Renegade (8 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> *FONTE GDS: Pjanic fermo 15/20 giorni, salta il Barcellona*





Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> L'imbarcata, se arriva , arriva con o senza Pjanic, è in campionato , che mi arrabbio



No, invece l'imbarcata arriva molto di più senza Pjanic. Con gli interditori ci fai pochissimo, se non niente. E' essenziale avere sempre almeno un centrocampista tecnico in campo anche per addormentare o recuperare il gioco nei momenti chiave. Senza Pjanic l'imbarcata è assicurata. Almeno dai 4 gol in poi.


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> No, invece l'imbarcata arriva molto di più senza Pjanic. Con gli interditori ci fai pochissimo, se non niente. E' essenziale avere sempre almeno un centrocampista tecnico in campo anche per addormentare o recuperare il gioco nei momenti chiave. Senza Pjanic l'imbarcata è assicurata. Almeno dai 4 gol in poi.


Hai ragione, però spero ti sbagli  , poi tanto mica dobbiamo fare risultato con loro , dobbiamo evitare la goleada


----------



## tifosa asRoma (8 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mi avevi detto che non si era fatto nulla... A questo punto prevedo imbarcata+punti persi in campionato. Pjanic è il giocatore chiave della Roma. Ed è anche l'unico centrocampista tecnico, Strootman a parte. Con loro due fuori e il centrocampo muscolare non si va da nessuna parte.



All'inizio sembrava così invece ora la roma ha comunicato ufficialmente che c'è una lesione di primo grado al soleo del polpaccio destro, maledetto ct della Bosnia , pjanic aveva già avvertito fastidi nella partita precedente e lui lo mette in campo con Andorra dico io ANDORRA , e adesso sono problemi nostri soprattutto per il campionato , con il barca penso che sarebbe cambiato poco.
Potremmo giocare con un 4-2-3-1 con nainggolan de rossi falque totti salah dzeko.


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> All'inizio sembrava così invece ora la roma ha comunicato ufficialmente che c'è una lesione di primo grado al soleo del polpaccio destro, maledetto ct della Bosnia , pjanic aveva già avvertito fastidi nella partita precedente e lui lo mette in campo con Andorra dico io ANDORRA , e adesso sono problemi nostri soprattutto per il campionato , con il barca penso che sarebbe cambiato poco.
> Potremmo giocare con un 4-2-3-1 con nainggolan de rossi falque totti salah dzeko.


Preghiamo tutte le divinità possibili  Dio Allah ( per Salah ) , Buddah e Germano mosconi


----------



## Renegade (8 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> All'inizio sembrava così invece ora la roma ha comunicato ufficialmente che c'è una lesione di primo grado al soleo del polpaccio destro, maledetto ct della Bosnia , pjanic aveva già avvertito fastidi nella partita precedente e lui lo mette in campo con Andorra dico io ANDORRA , e adesso sono problemi nostri soprattutto per il campionato , con il barca penso che sarebbe cambiato poco.
> Potremmo giocare con un 4-2-3-1 con nainggolan de rossi falque totti salah dzeko.



Totti contro una squadra come il Barcellona è improponibile. Bisogna correre, difendere, provare a prendere il pallone. Totti è lentissimo e ormai cammina. Puoi usarlo contro squadre piccole che si chiudono per trovare l'inventiva. Ormai è tutto rovinato. Senza Pjanic la Roma perde il 50% della sua forza. Son convinto che inizierete a perdere punti già a Frosinone. 

Tra l'altro ho il sospetto che Pjanic starà fuori ben più dei 20 gg ed avrà altri fastidi. Di solito è sempre così.


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Totti contro una squadra come il Barcellona è improponibile. Bisogna correre, difendere, provare a prendere il pallone. Totti è lentissimo e ormai cammina. Puoi usarlo contro squadre piccole che si chiudono per trovare l'inventiva. Ormai è tutto rovinato. Senza Pjanic la Roma perde il 50% della sua forza. Son convinto che inizierete a perdere punti già a Frosinone.
> 
> Tra l'altro ho il sospetto che Pjanic starà fuori ben più dei 20 gg ed avrà altri fastidi. Di solito è sempre così.



Ma Zio Cancaro


----------



## Renegade (8 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ma Zio Cancaro



Ormai avrai imparato a capire che raramente sbaglio le mie previsioni


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ormai avrai imparato a capire che raramente sbaglio le mie previsioni



No, non mi arrabbiavo con le tue previsioni, mi incazzavo , perchè si rompe sempre, come Wilshere, basta , se l'anno prossimo arriva un 'offerta da 40 milioni o più lo cedo, mi ha rotto  








Voglio vedere la tua risposta


----------



## Renegade (8 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> No, non mi arrabbiavo con le tue previsioni, mi incazzavo , perchè si rompe sempre, come Wilshere, basta , se l'anno prossimo arriva un 'offerta da 40 milioni o più lo cedo, mi ha rotto
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Che lo cederete l'anno prossimo è scontatissimo. Non farà il suo sesto anno in maglia giallorossa. Tra l'altro la Roma pensa in un certo senso sempre a cedere e guarda caso cede sempre ottimi pezzi a livello tecnico (Benatia, Romagnoli, Ljajic). E' evidente che anche Garcia preferisca giocatori dalla doppia fase piuttosto che i cc tecnici un po' indolenti. Per me sarà lui il prossimo sacrificato. Alla fine ogni anno dipende da questo. Se cederete Pjanic, comincia il ridimensionamento. In caso contrario la Roma diviene sempre più forte. Comunque non lo vedo come un calciatore fragile fisicamente.

Ciò detto, ribadisco che per me il Barcellona segnerà dai 4 gol a salire minimo e perderete punti in campionato. Magari non sconfitte, ma pareggi sicuramente. Pjanic è vitale per il gioco della Roma.


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Che lo cederete l'anno prossimo è scontatissimo. Non farà il suo sesto anno in maglia giallorossa. Tra l'altro la Roma pensa in un certo senso sempre a cedere e guarda caso cede sempre ottimi pezzi a livello tecnico (Benatia, Romagnoli, Ljajic). E' evidente che anche Garcia preferisca giocatori dalla doppia fase piuttosto che i cc tecnici un po' indolenti. Per me sarà lui il prossimo sacrificato. Alla fine ogni anno dipende da questo. Se cederete Pjanic, comincia il ridimensionamento. In caso contrario la Roma diviene sempre più forte. Comunque non lo vedo come un calciatore fragile fisicamente.
> 
> Ciò detto, ribadisco che per me il Barcellona segnerà dai 4 gol a salire minimo e perderete punti in campionato. Magari non sconfitte, ma pareggi sicuramente. Pjanic è vitale per il gioco della Roma.



Voglio sperare che tu abbia torto manche se difficile, e sulla cessione ,io scherzavo, volevo vedere come reagivi 
Come ti sembra Ucan ( almeno per le partite di campionato  ? )


----------



## tifosa asRoma (8 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Totti contro una squadra come il Barcellona è improponibile. Bisogna correre, difendere, provare a prendere il pallone. Totti è lentissimo e ormai cammina. Puoi usarlo contro squadre piccole che si chiudono per trovare l'inventiva. Ormai è tutto rovinato. Senza Pjanic la Roma perde il 50% della sua forza. Son convinto che inizierete a perdere punti già a Frosinone.
> 
> Tra l'altro ho il sospetto che Pjanic starà fuori ben più dei 20 gg ed avrà altri fastidi. Di solito è sempre così.



L'alternativa è ucan e tu sai che io sono una fan del turco, quindi magari garcia gli dà un po di fiducia, quando parlo di Totti penso a spezzoni di partita dove la sua enorme qualità ci può aiutare è ovvio che non possiamo puntare su di lui , del Barcellona non mi preoccupo affatto io sto pensando esclusivamente al campionato , tanto con i catalani pjanic o non pjanic secondo me sarebbero sempre 0 punti.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (8 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Che lo cederete l'anno prossimo è scontatissimo. Non farà il suo sesto anno in maglia giallorossa. Tra l'altro la Roma pensa in un certo senso sempre a cedere e guarda caso cede sempre ottimi pezzi a livello tecnico (Benatia, Romagnoli, Ljajic). E' evidente che anche Garcia preferisca giocatori dalla doppia fase piuttosto che i cc tecnici un po' indolenti. Per me sarà lui il prossimo sacrificato. Alla fine ogni anno dipende da questo. Se cederete Pjanic, comincia il ridimensionamento. In caso contrario la Roma diviene sempre più forte. Comunque non lo vedo come un calciatore fragile fisicamente.
> 
> Ciò detto, ribadisco che per me il Barcellona segnerà dai 4 gol a salire minimo e perderete punti in campionato. Magari non sconfitte, ma pareggi sicuramente. Pjanic è vitale per il gioco della Roma.



Per i nostri avversari pjanic lo vendiamo ogni anno eppure è sempre qua , noi cediamo solo gli inutili (unica eccezione benatia).


----------



## Renegade (8 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Voglio sperare che tu abbia torto manche se difficile, e sulla cessione ,io scherzavo, volevo vedere come reagivi
> Come ti sembra Ucan ( almeno per le partite di campionato  ? )





tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> L'alternativa è ucan e tu sai che io sono una fan del turco, quindi magari garcia gli dà un po di fiducia, quando parlo di Totti penso a spezzoni di partita dove la sua enorme qualità ci può aiutare è ovvio che non possiamo puntare su di lui , del Barcellona non mi preoccupo affatto io sto pensando esclusivamente al campionato , tanto con i catalani pjanic o non pjanic secondo me sarebbero sempre 0 punti.



Ucan non è un calciatore che può giocare sulla mezzala. E' lentissimo e non fa la doppia fase. Non ha un minimo di interdizione. Al massimo può giocare davanti alla difesa, ma c'è De Rossi e non penso si sposti. Per di più nonostante una buona tecnica è atleticamente non all'altezza di certi ritmi, almeno non ora. E non ha quella creatività del bosniaco. Improponibile come suo sostituto ad oggi. Per me invece con Pjanic c'erano almeno le possibilità di un pareggio. Voi dimenticate che il Milan ha battuto 2-0 il Barcellona con Muntari, Boateng e gli altri cessi. Figuriamoci se non sia possibile batterlo con una rosa all'altezza. Oltre la forza individuale le partite si vincono e si perdono sulla tattica, sulla statistica. Se Garcia preparasse bene la partita, qualcosa la si potrebbe ottenere. Ma senza Pjanic è ormai un discorso inutile.

Errore gravissimo e inconcepibile acquistare quell'interditore da Mosca. Hai già un centrocampista tecnico rotto da un anno e mezzo, per di più ne hai uno solo titolare in rosa. Per il resto hai tre interditori (DDR, Keita, Nainggolan) e ne prendi un quarto? Andava preso un centrocampista tecnico che potesse sostituire Strootman e al contempo anche Pjanic se avesse avuto qualche fastidio fisico. Non capirò mai questo amore per i falegnami che tutti sembrano nutrire nel calcio di oggi. Ne risentirete tantissimo in campionato.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (8 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ucan non è un calciatore che può giocare sulla mezzala. E' lentissimo e non fa la doppia fase. Non ha un minimo di interdizione. Al massimo può giocare davanti alla difesa, ma c'è De Rossi e non penso si sposti. Per di più nonostante una buona tecnica è atleticamente non all'altezza di certi ritmi, almeno non ora. E non ha quella creatività del bosniaco. Improponibile come suo sostituto ad oggi. Per me invece con Pjanic c'erano almeno le possibilità di un pareggio. Voi dimenticate che il Milan ha battuto 2-0 il Barcellona con Muntari, Boateng e gli altri cessi. Figuriamoci se non sia possibile batterlo con una rosa all'altezza. Oltre la forza individuale le partite si vincono e si perdono sulla tattica, sulla statistica. Se Garcia preparasse bene la partita, qualcosa la si potrebbe ottenere. Ma senza Pjanic è ormai un discorso inutile.
> 
> Errore gravissimo e inconcepibile acquistare quell'interditore da Mosca. Hai già un centrocampista tecnico rotto da un anno e mezzo, per di più ne hai uno solo titolare in rosa. Per il resto hai tre interditori (DDR, Keita, Nainggolan) e ne prendi un quarto? Andava preso un centrocampista tecnico che potesse sostituire Strootman e al contempo anche Pjanic se avesse avuto qualche fastidio fisico. Non capirò mai questo amore per i falegnami che tutti sembrano nutrire nel calcio di oggi. Ne risentirete tantissimo in campionato.



Su Ucan ti sbagli quasi su tutto , forse è un po lento ma neanche esageratamente , per il resto io lo vedo pronto per giocare ad alto livello, e può giocare mezz'ala tranquillamente anche se io lo vedrei piu trequartista ,ma mai davanti alla difesa 
Sulla mancanza di un altro centrocampista tecnico ti do ragione , ma credo che non si sia voluto spendere nel ruolo perché a fine gennaio rientra strootman.


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ucan non è un calciatore che può giocare sulla mezzala. E' lentissimo e non fa la doppia fase. Non ha un minimo di interdizione. Al massimo può giocare davanti alla difesa, ma c'è De Rossi e non penso si sposti. Per di più nonostante una buona tecnica è atleticamente non all'altezza di certi ritmi, almeno non ora. E non ha quella creatività del bosniaco. Improponibile come suo sostituto ad oggi. Per me invece con Pjanic c'erano almeno le possibilità di un pareggio. Voi dimenticate che il Milan ha battuto 2-0 il Barcellona con Muntari, Boateng e gli altri cessi. Figuriamoci se non sia possibile batterlo con una rosa all'altezza. Oltre la forza individuale le partite si vincono e si perdono sulla tattica, sulla statistica. Se Garcia preparasse bene la partita, qualcosa la si potrebbe ottenere. Ma senza Pjanic è ormai un discorso inutile.
> 
> Errore gravissimo e inconcepibile acquistare quell'interditore da Mosca. Hai già un centrocampista tecnico rotto da un anno e mezzo, per di più ne hai uno solo titolare in rosa. Per il resto hai tre interditori (DDR, Keita, Nainggolan) e ne prendi un quarto? Andava preso un centrocampista tecnico che potesse sostituire Strootman e al contempo anche Pjanic se avesse avuto qualche fastidio fisico. Non capirò mai questo amore per i falegnami che tutti sembrano nutrire nel calcio di oggi. Ne risentirete tantissimo in campionato.


Su Ucan , per me ti sbagli, è molto tecnico, e bravo, certo non è Pjanic, ma non è un falegname, e può fare benissimo il vice Pjannic, secondo me, e come dice [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION] , si confida nel rientro di Strootman


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

Comunque caro [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION], sono andato a rivedermi cosa dicevi , prima di Roma Bayern del ( vabbè hai capito ) , dissi che era una partita in cui la Roma se la poteva giocare , e dove la sconfitta avrebbe perso di poco, dopo una grande partita  , va che magari, quando sei negativo ci porti fortuna, ( e per fortuna, intendo evitare la goleada col Barcellona ,mica fare punti )


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Settembre 2015)

Forza Roma!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2015)

Spero non piglino un'altra imbarcata come l'anno scorso, non è possibile che in Europa raccolgano tutte 'ste becere figure, per un fatto meramente statistico!


----------



## tifosa asRoma (8 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Spero non piglino un'altra imbarcata come l'anno scorso, non è possibile che in Europa raccolgano tutte 'ste becere figure, per un fatto meramente statistico!



Ci è successo 2 volte, come si dice non c'è 2 senza 3.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ci è successo 2 volte, come si dice non c'è 2 senza 3.


Propongo un catenaccio in 11 dietro la linea del pallone, non può essere che prendiate 7 goal, al massimo un paio


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Forza Roma!!



Grazie e


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Propongo un catenaccio in 11 dietro la linea del pallone, non può essere che prendiate 7 goal, al massimo un paio



Giusto, catenaccio is the way


----------



## tifosa asRoma (8 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Propongo un catenaccio in 11 dietro la linea del pallone, non può essere che prendiate 7 goal, al massimo un paio



Con un catenaccio a 11 forse potremmo anche non prenderne affatto,nelle 2 occasioni in cui abbiamo preso i 7 gol ci ha fregato la presunzione di potercela giocare e siamo stati puniti da avversari nettamente più forti di noi, non so come l'anno scorso abbiamo potuto pensare di far affrontare robben da cole che non sarebbe in grado di fermare neanche Meggiorini e Ribery da torosidis, avremmo dovuto solo difenderci e invece abbiamo fatto gli smargiassi e il Bayern ci ha annientato .


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Con un catenaccio a 11 forse potremmo anche non prenderne affatto,nelle 2 occasioni in cui abbiamo preso i 7 gol ci ha fregato la presunzione di potercela giocare e siamo stati puniti da avversari nettamente più forti di noi, non so come l'anno scorso abbiamo potuto pensare di far affrontare robben da cole che non sarebbe in grado di fermare neanche Meggiorini e Ribery da torosidis, avremmo dovuto solo difenderci e invece abbiamo fatto gli smargiassi e il Bayern ci ha annientato .


Vabbè mo non esageriamo, non prenderne nessuno è quasi impossibile , però , se giochiamo col catenaccio pesante, si può pensare di evitare il massacro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Giusto, catenaccio is the way





tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Con un catenaccio a 11 forse potremmo anche non prenderne affatto,nelle 2 occasioni in cui abbiamo preso i 7 gol ci ha fregato la presunzione di potercela giocare e siamo stati puniti da avversari nettamente più forti di noi, non so come l'anno scorso abbiamo potuto pensare di far affrontare robben da cole che non sarebbe in grado di fermare neanche Meggiorini e Ribery da torosidis, avremmo dovuto solo difenderci e invece abbiamo fatto gli smargiassi e il Bayern ci ha annientato .


Io non sono un fan del catenaccio, a me piace il bel gioco, piacciono le squadre che propongono calcio ma delle volte non si può proprio fare altrimenti, specialmente contro avversari come il Barcellona. 
Io fossi in Garcia preparerei una partita assolutamente difensiva, poi contro Leverkusen e BATE, al contrario, penserete a proporre e imporre il vostro gioco.


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io non sono un fan del catenaccio, a me piace il bel gioco, piacciono le squadre che propongono calcio ma delle volte non si può proprio fare altrimenti, specialmente contro avversari come il Barcellona.
> Io fossi in Garcia preparerei una partita assolutamente difensiva, poi contro Leverkusen e BATE, al contrario, penserete a proporre e imporre il vostro gioco.


.


----------



## accadde_domani (9 Settembre 2015)

Con tutto che sono stato il primo a dire che, pure con Pjanic, questa è una partita senza storia, se poi l'assenza di un solo giocatore ti rende impossibile vincere a Frosinone, non a Milano, a Frosinone, significa che lotti per l'Europa League, altro che scudetto. Francamente un'incidenza così drammatica pure per partite di quel livello la voglio vedere. Per me, Pjanic o no, non ci sono scuse. Se sei una squadra che vale il primo posto a Frosinone devi e puoi vincere. Anche perchè che Pjanic non le gioca tutte lo sappiamo da anni. Insomma, se non vinci non è per Pjanic, ma perchè ancora non hai capito come si sta al mondo. La partita col Barcellona invece era segnata da prima e questa defezione non fa che peggiorare la situazione.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (9 Settembre 2015)

accadde_domani ha scritto:


> Con tutto che sono stato il primo a dire che, pure con Pjanic, questa è una partita senza storia, se poi l'assenza di un solo giocatore ti rende impossibile vincere a Frosinone, non a Milano, a Frosinone, significa che lotti per l'Europa League, altro che scudetto. Francamente un'incidenza così drammatica pure per partite di quel livello la voglio vedere. Per me, Pjanic o no, non ci sono scuse. Se sei una squadra che vale il primo posto a Frosinone devi e puoi vincere. Anche perchè che Pjanic non le gioca tutte lo sappiamo da anni. La partita col Barcellona invece era segnata da prima e questa defezione non fa che peggiorare la situazione.



Giusto, il frosinone va battuto senza se e senza ma, qualora non dovessimo riuscirci faremmo meglio a smettere di parlare di scudetto. Il barcellona è tutta un'altra storia con o senza pjanic è una sfida proibitiva.


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Giusto, il frosinone va battuto senza se e senza ma, qualora non dovessimo riuscirci faremmo meglio a smettere di parlare di scudetto. Il barcellona è tutta un'altra storia con o senza pjanic è una sfida proibitiva.


Col Barcellona, fuori gente come Totti, e Pjanic ( che non avrei fatto giocare nemmeno se stava bene) e dentro gente che corre,col Barca l'obbiettivo e limitare i danni, col Frosinone, non si azzardassero a perdere, come dite voi


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Settembre 2015)

Visto che fra qualche giorno ci sarà questo massacro, rinnovo la mia speranza, che Salah, li faccia saltare in aria con un bell 'attentato terroristico vecchia scuola, è l'unico modo per salvarsi da un altra piallata come lo scorso anno [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION]


----------



## Dexter (14 Settembre 2015)

Se gioca Capitan Futuro perdono 10 a 0. Con Danielone in campo è come giocare in 10. E con Totti in 9... in 9 vs 11 contro il Barca puoi ritenerti fortunato se ne prendi solo 5.


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Settembre 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se gioca Capitan Futuro perdono 10 a 0. Con Danielone in campo è come giocare in 10. E con Totti in 9... in 9 vs 11 contro il Barca puoi ritenerti fortunato se ne prendi solo 5.



Totti non gioca  , De Rossi, si rompesse in allenamento


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Visto che fra qualche giorno ci sarà questo massacro, rinnovo la mia speranza, che Salah, li faccia saltare in aria con un bell 'attentato terroristico vecchia scuola, è l'unico modo per salvarsi da un altra piallata come lo scorso anno [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION]



Non credo proprio che sarà un massacro. Abbi fede amico mio, farete una bella partita. Garcia non è stupido. Ha imparato molto dalla piallata col Bayern, ma soprattutto la Roma non è una brutta squadra. Anzi a me piace molto. Garcia non farà l'arrogante, basterà difendersi con ordine e ripartire con le vostre frecce, tipo il kebabbaro. 
Non vedo l'ora di vedere Nainggolan che spacca le gambe a Sergio Schifezz. Quanto lo odio quel coso li.
Il vero problema lo sappiamo tutti qual'è. Lionel Messi. Non che gli altri siano scarsi, ma Leo è 1000 spanne sopra tutti


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio che sarà un massacro. Abbi fede amico mio, farete una bella partita. Garcia non è stupido. Ha imparato molto dalla piallata col Bayern, ma soprattutto la Roma non è una brutta squadra. Anzi a me piace molto. Garcia non farà l'arrogante, basterà difendersi con ordine e ripartire con le vostre frecce, tipo il kebabbaro.
> Non vedo l'ora di vedere Nainggolan che spacca le gambe a Sergio Schifezz. Quanto lo odio quel coso li.
> Il vero problema lo sappiamo tutti qual'è. Lionel Messi. Non che gli altri siano scarsi, ma Leo è 1000 spanne sopra tutti


Spero sia come dici tu , ma io temo che succeda ancora  
P.s almeno ci ha i dato un obbiettivo alla portata, spezzare le gambe a Sergio Bruschetta


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Spero sia come dici tu , ma io temo che succeda ancora
> P.s almeno ci ha i dato un obbiettivo alla portata, spezzare le gambe a Sergio Bruschetta



Beh per la legge dei grandi numeri magari stavolta fate una figura degna.

Penso che la roma abbia capito come si gioca con certe squadre.


----------



## Snake (14 Settembre 2015)

mazza che muro del pianto


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Settembre 2015)

Beh forse invece è proprio in questi grandissimi match che Totti alla sua età può ancora esaltarsi ed inoltre non c'è quasi nulla da perdere, insomma non c'è il peso di buttare punti in campionato. E visto che la Roma gioca in casa ed è solo la prima partita del girone, io lo schiererei.


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh per la legge dei grandi numeri magari stavolta fate una figura degna.
> 
> Penso che la roma abbia capito come si gioca con certe squadre.



Spero , ma non ci credo


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> mazza che muro del Mazzarri



 
Comunque vatti a rivedere, la discussione della partita Milan-Barcellona del 2013 , qui in confronto è la Valle della Felicità [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION]


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Settembre 2015)

Mascherano rsponde ad un intervista : " La Roma gioca in buon calcio , non sarà una partita facile"
Ecco qua , già iniziano con le prese per in giro , per non dire peggio


----------



## tifosa asRoma (14 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Mascherano rsponde ad un intervista : " La Roma gioca in buon calcio , non sarà una partita facile"
> Ecco qua , già iniziano con le prese per in giro , per non dire peggio



Va beh sono le solite frasi di circostanza che si dicono , che doveva dire li asfaltiamo? Comunque questo clima da vittime sacrificali non è positivo, giochiamocela poi quello che verrà ci prenderemo , fasciarsi la testa prima di rompersela non serve a molto, probabilmente ce la romperemo ma io aspetto le 22 :30 di mercoledì per andare al pronto soccorso.


----------



## Snake (14 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Comunque vatti a rivedere, la discussione della partita Milan-Barcellona del 2013 , qui in confronto è la Valle della Felicità [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION]



mo non ricordo, lì comunque era già più giustificato in quanto noi eravamo molto più scarsi di quanto lo siate voi. Poi finchè il Barca gioca con Pel di carota in difesa c'è sempre speranza


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Va beh sono le solite frasi di circostanza che si dicono , che doveva dire li asfaltiamo? Comunque questo clima da vittime sacrificali non è positivo, giochiamocela poi quello che verrà ci prenderemo , fasciarsi la testa prima di rompersela non serve a molto, probabilmente ce la romperemo ma io aspetto le 22 :30 di mercoledì per andare al pronto soccorso.



Meglio questo clima da vittime sacrificali , che da montati esaltati dello scorso anno, un mio amico quest'anno manco vuole parlare dello scudetto, pensa vuole solo confermare il 2º posto, l'anno scorso andava dicendo che battevamo il Bayern, e che lo scudetto era già nostro


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> mo non ricordo, lì comunque era già più giustificato in quanto noi eravamo molto più scarsi di quanto lo siate voi. Poi finchè il Barca gioca con Pel di carota in difesa c'è sempre speranza



C è speranza di fare un gol e di farla finire 1-7 come lo scoro anno  
Vabbè , ma voi avevate la mentalità


----------



## tifosa asRoma (14 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Meglio questo clima da vittime sacrificali , che da montati esaltati dello scorso anno, un mio amico quest'anno manco vuole parlare dello scudetto, pensa vuole solo confermare il 2º posto, l'anno scorso andava dicendo che battevamo il Bayern, e che lo scudetto era già nostro



Ma infatti l'anno scorso siamo stati presuntuosi col Bayern , e l'esaltazione è solo deleteria , io dico solo di giocarcela loro sono più forti di noi e questo non si discute però se passiamo dalla troppa esaltazione alla totale depressione rischiamo comunque di fare un Bayern bis, ci vuole equilibrio.


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ma infatti l'anno scorso siamo stati presuntuosi col Bayern , e l'esaltazione è solo deleteria , io dico solo di giocarcela loro sono più forti di noi e questo non si discute però se passiamo dalla troppa esaltazione alla totale depressione rischiamo comunque di fare un Bayern bis, ci vuole equilibrio.


Qui però , non è depressione, e solo la tragica realtà  
Non sai quanto spero di sbagliarmi( e per sbagliarmi , intendo perdere , ma giocando senza paure ed evitare la goleada, manco il pareggio chiedo )


----------



## tifosa asRoma (14 Settembre 2015)

*L'arbitro sarà l'olandese Kuipers *


P.s. x i milanisti ma questo non è quel genio che vi fischiò un rigore contro al Camp Nou a gioco fermo , con la palla ancora ferma sulla bandierina del calcio d'angolo ?


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Settembre 2015)

Al Barcellona mancheranno Vermaelen e Dani Alves , ammazza che perdite    
P.S gara numero 100 di Messi nelle coppe europee , come festeggiare se non facendo per la prima volta, 6 gol in una partita della Champions League da solo  [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Settembre 2015)

Totti deve fare gli ultimi 25-30 minuti (se sta bene). Il Barcellona é favorito, ma questa squadra sarà maturata no? Niente scuse, devono scendere per vincere o al limite pareggiare.


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Totti deve fare gli ultimi 25-30 minuti (se sta bene). Niente scuse, devono scendere per vincere o al limite pareggiare.



   , la droga è potente in te


----------



## tifosa asRoma (14 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Totti deve fare gli ultimi 25-30 minuti (se sta bene). Il Barcellona é favorito, ma questa squadra sarà maturata no? Niente scuse, devono scendere per vincere o al limite pareggiare.



Bravo è quello che cerco di dire io, dobbiamo scendere in campo con l'atteggiamento giusto, poi ovviamente loro sono più forti e probabilmente vinceranno ma dobbiamo fare una figura dignitosa.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (14 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Al Barcellona mancheranno Vermaelen e Dani Alves , ammazza che perdite
> P.S gara numero 100 di Messi nelle coppe europee , come festeggiare se non facendo per la prima volta, 6 gol in una partita della Champions League da solo  [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION]



Dani Alves perché ? Chi giocherà al loro posto?

Facciamo una scommessa io dico che Messi non segnerà affatto, chi perde paga pegno dobbiamo solo decidere quale , mi sento stranamente positiva.


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Bravo è quello che cerco di dire io, dobbiamo scendere in campo con l'atteggiamento giusto, poi ovviamente loro sono più forti e probabilmente vinceranno ma dobbiamo fare una figura dignitosa.



Anche se scendiamo in campo con l'atteggiamento giusto però ce ne faranno sempre 7  
Va che se mi sbaglio, e se Dio, Allah , Buddha o chi per lui ci farà evitare la goleada, farò qualcosa di folle , dimmi cosa devo fare , tanto non lo farò perchè la goleada è assicurata [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Dani Alves perché ? Chi giocherà al loro posto?
> 
> Facciamo una scommessa io dico che Messi non segnerà affatto, chi perde paga pegno dobbiamo solo decidere quale , mi sento stranamente positiva.



Al posto di Vermaelen , i soliti Piquè e Mascherano, al posto di Dani Alves, Mathieu o Sergi Roberto
P.s non so perchè , ma è ufficiale, manco lo hanno convocato


----------



## Snake (14 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Al Barcellona mancheranno Vermaelen e Dani Alves , ammazza che perdite
> P.S gara numero 100 di Messi nelle coppe europee , come festeggiare se non facendo per la prima volta, 6 gol in una partita della Champions League da solo  [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION]



Assenza di Vermalen pesante perchè gioca Mathieu che è un totale impedito, meno quella del brasiliano che sta sostituendo un sorprendente Sergi Roberto.

Messi con le italiane non segna mai quindi puoi star tranquillo, semmai ti devi preoccupare dei palloni che potrebbe rifornire agli altri due 

P.S. A no rientra Pique vero


----------



## tifosa asRoma (14 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Anche se scendiamo in campo con l'atteggiamento giusto però ce ne faranno sempre 7
> Va che se mi sbaglio, e se Dio, Allah , Buddha o chi per lui ci farà evitare la goleada, farò qualcosa di folle , dimmi cosa devo fare , tanto non lo farò perchè la goleada è assicurata [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]



ma non è così l'atteggiamento conta e tanto, altrimenti per la forza del Barcellona in Liga dovrebbe fare 7 gol a tutti, tranne real e atletico, e invece su tanti campi fatica anche , certo che se li affronti come abbiamo fatto col Bayern lo scorso anno altro che 7 ne prendi 14 , io voglio solo vedere una squadra aggressiva corta ben messa in campo, poi perdiamo pazienza ma non accetto di vedere i giocatori pascolare in campo.

Sul pegno ci penserò .


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Assenza di Vermalen pesante perchè gioca Mathieu che è un totale impedito, meno quella del brasiliano che sta sostituendo un sorprendente Sergi Roberto.
> 
> Messi con le italiane non segna mai quindi puoi star tranquillo, semmai ti devi preoccupare dei palloni che potrebbe rifornire agli altri due
> 
> P.S. A no rientra Pique vero


Messi non segna mai alle italiane, no problem , ci pensiamo noi , Piquè spero non sia troppo in forma , magari più di un gol glielo facciamo, finirà invece di 1-7 ,2-7


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> ma non è così l'atteggiamento conta e tanto, altrimenti per la forza del Barcellona in Liga dovrebbe fare 7 gol a tutti, tranne real e atletico, e invece su tanti campi fatica anche , certo che se li affronti come abbiamo fatto col Bayern lo scorso anno altro che 7 ne prendi 14 , io voglio solo vedere una squadra aggressiva corta ben messa in campo, poi perdiamo pazienza ma non accetto di vedere i giocatori pascolare in campo.
> 
> Sul pegno ci penserò .


Pensa a qualcosa di umiliante , che magari succede che evitiamo la goleada , e mi umilieró pubblicamente , mettendo la foto come avatar


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Bravo è quello che cerco di dire io, dobbiamo scendere in campo con l'atteggiamento giusto, poi ovviamente loro sono più forti e probabilmente vinceranno ma dobbiamo fare una figura dignitosa.



Esatto, ma senza montarsi come lo scorso anno contro il Bayern.


----------



## Tobi (16 Settembre 2015)

Non gioca Daniel Alves quindi probabilmente Aleix Vidal. un panchinaro niente male


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Settembre 2015)

Comunque mi rode un casino non vederla su Sky !!!!


----------



## Aragorn (16 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque mi rode un casino non vederla su Sky !!!!



A chi lo dici. Ma sono certo che il prossimo anno tornerà tutto alla normalità.


----------



## Snake (16 Settembre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Non gioca Daniel Alves quindi probabilmente Aleix Vidal. un panchinaro niente male



temo che tu non sia sul pezzo


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2015)

*Szczesny; Florenzi, Manolas, Rudiger, Digne; Nainggolan, De Rossi, Keita; Salah, Dzeko, Iago Falque

Ter Stegen, S.Roberto, Piqué, Mathieu, Alba, Sergio, Rakitic, Iniesta, Neymar Jr, Messi, Suárez*


----------



## Snake (16 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Szczesny; Florenzi, Manolas, Rudiger, Digne; Nainggolan, De Rossi, Keita; Salah, Dzeko, Iago Falque
> 
> Ter Stegen, S.Roberto, Piqué, Mathieu, Alba, Sergio, Rakitic, Iniesta, Neymar Jr, Messi, Suárez*



Aumentano le possibilità per la Roma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Szczesny; Florenzi, Manolas, Rudiger, Digne; Nainggolan, De Rossi, Keita; Salah, Dzeko, Iago Falque
> 
> Ter Stegen, S.Roberto, Piqué, Mathieu, Alba, Sergio, Rakitic, Iniesta, Neymar Jr, Messi, Suárez*


Roberto terzino e Mathieu centrale? Difesa vulnerabilissima. A maggior ragione dovranno ragionare di catenaccio e rapidissimi contropiedi.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2015)

buono start della Roma


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2015)

no ma ciaone mediaset premium proprio


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> no ma ciaone mediaset premium proprio



_Il signore è già stato arrestato_


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2015)

gol Suarez


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2015)

Suarezzzzzzzzzz


1-0 Barça


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2015)

Che ladrata dai


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2015)

adesso ne prendono 20


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che ladrata dai



ma non c'è nulla, nè fallo nè fuorigioco


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2015)

E uno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2015)

1-0 Saurez.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2015)

Questo arbitro è lo stesso di barca milan 2012..


----------



## Snake (16 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che ladrata dai



lol ma di cosa


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma non c'è nulla, nè fallo nè fuorigioco



Per me era fallo visto l'azione


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2015)

che rischio sto jesny


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2015)

Questo era rigore ladrata.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2015)

Era rigore per il Farça


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per me era fallo visto l'azione



digné va giù da solo. e ci stava un rigore per il barca


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2015)

Comunque roma scarsa.. solo con Capello potevano andare a Madrid e vincere 2-1


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque roma scarsa.. solo con Capello potevano andare a Madrid e vincere 2-1



se non erro a vincere 1-2 a madrid fu spalletti nel 2008


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se non erro a vincere 1-2 a madrid fu spalletti nel 2008



Boh..ricordo l'anno 2002-2003 che andò li e vinse.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2015)

*Incredibile!*


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2015)

Si va beh Florenzi mamma mia il portiere che ridicolo.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2015)

Ma che razza??


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2015)

Incredibile. Ha spazzato e ha segnato...

Pazzesco


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2015)

Ma sto portiere dove lo hanno raccattato?


----------



## 666psycho (16 Settembre 2015)

eurogol


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2015)

Madò Florenzi


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2015)

Sto Tre Seghen


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile. Ha spazzato e ha segnato...
> 
> Pazzesco



Stai scherzando vero? Non ha spazzato. Ha proprio cercato la porta e si vede benissimo. Eurogol. Che giocatore sto florenzi.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sto Tre Seghen



Abbiati?


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando vero? Non ha spazzato. Ha proprio cercato la porta e si vede benissimo. Eurogol. Che giocatore sto florenzi.



Verissimo, gol voluto. Pirla il portiere.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Abbiati?



Abbiati lo avrebbe preso stando sulla linea di porta, tuffandosi in ritardo con il suo lag.


----------



## Lo Gnu (16 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando vero? Non ha spazzato. Ha proprio cercato la porta e si vede benissimo. Eurogol. Che giocatore sto florenzi.



Si. Ha proprio visto il portiere fuori, è un gol voluto. Pazzesco, assurdo..da spellarsi le mani.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2015)

Boh, secondo me NON era voluto


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2015)

Sto portiere stasera è peggio di Abbiati.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2015)

Peccato Salah...


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2015)

Sto nato vecchio


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2015)

*Primo tempo 1-1 *


----------



## Snake (16 Settembre 2015)

Ter Stegen è già il secondo gol del genere che piglia in un mese, è proprio un pirla allora


----------



## Sir Pilade (16 Settembre 2015)

Grande Roma finora!


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Boh, secondo me NON era voluto



Ma dai ma si vede eh. Guarda la porta, poi calcia. Non è una spazzata è voluto. Tra l'altro per quale motivo avrebbe dovuto spazzare? Poteva fare anche un passaggio filtrante a Dzeko che si era mosso benissimo. 

Il portiere ha colpe, ma non moltissime, questo gol è tutto merito di Florenzi. In questi casi il portiere sta sempre fuori, non sta mai sulla linea perché se deve uscire almeno è avvantaggiato. Il posizionamento del portiere è corretto. Florenzi ha pure fatto palo gol, quindi era un tiro tosto da parere, seppur da lontano, vista la potenza del tiro. Ter Stegen poteva essere più reattivo, questo è vero. Ma ci sta di subire un Eurogol del genere.


----------



## BB7 (16 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma dai ma si vede eh. Guarda la porta, poi calcia. Non è una spazzata è voluto. Tra l'altro per quale motivo avrebbe dovuto spazzare? Poteva fare anche un passaggio filtrante a Dzeko che si era mosso benissimo.
> 
> Il portiere ha colpe, ma non moltissime, questo gol è tutto merito di Florenzi. In questi casi il portiere sta sempre fuori, non sta mai sulla linea perché se deve uscire almeno è avvantaggiato. Il posizionamento del portiere è corretto. Florenzi ha pure fatto palo gol, quindi era un tiro tosto da parere, seppur da lontano, vista la potenza del tiro. Ter Stegen poteva essere più reattivo, questo è vero. Ma ci sta di subire un Eurogol del genere.



Quoto tutto. 
La palla ha una traiettoria perfetta, prende addirittura il palo interno prima di finire in rete. Il portiere ha poche colpe in questo caso


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Settembre 2015)

All'inizio pensavo fosse un lancio verso Dzeko, rivedendo il replay Florenzi non l'ha cag. di striscio il bosniaco...

Ter Stegen che si accorge della palla in rete è priceless


----------



## pazzomania (16 Settembre 2015)

Io tifo Roma!


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2015)

Entra De santis ahahah ciao roma


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2015)

Anche Rakitic rotto. Dentro Mascherano


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2015)

Subito segato Rafinha


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2015)

Zenigata ha perso lupin di nuovo?


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2015)

Con Messi il Barca stasera gioca in 10.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Con Messi il Barca stasera gioca in 10.



Ha segnato a una sola squadra italiana


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2015)

Che fondoschiena sta Roma.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ha segnato a una sola squadra italiana



Chissà a chi  con le altre non è mai in forma con noi sempre indemoniato.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2015)

Per un pelo, va


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2015)

certo che l'olimpico che esplode per questo pareggio la dice tutta


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2015)

Nonostante il Barca non ha giocato da Barcellona ( altrimenti li piallavano) hanno avuto molta fortuna altrimenti andavano a casa con 0 punti.


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Settembre 2015)

Che ti dicevo [MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION] ? 

Grandissima Roma. Migliore in campo Florenzi. Poi mi è piaciuto tantissimo Dzeko. In queste partite gli attaccanti come lui faticano sempre molto, ma lui ha protetto tutti i palloni (difficili) che gli sono arrivati. Bravo bravo bravo!


P.S: Se il Barca non ha giocato benissimo è anche per merito della Roma che si difendeva in maniera ordinata.


----------



## Mou (16 Settembre 2015)

Sono sinceramente contento per la Roma, abbiamo bisogno di queste partite per ritrovare credibilità in Europa.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Settembre 2015)

Brava Roma.


----------



## BB7 (16 Settembre 2015)

Dzeko ha presto TUTTE le palle alte che gli sono arrivate, preziosissimo stasera


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Che ti dicevo [MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION] ?
> 
> Grandissima Roma. Migliore in campo Florenzi. Poi mi è piaciuto tantissimo Dzeko. In queste partite gli attaccanti come lui faticano sempre molto, ma lui ha protetto tutti i palloni (difficili) che gli sono arrivati. Bravo bravo bravo!
> 
> ...



Mi vado a fare suora   
Contentissimo per il risultato, pubblico che forse si è esaltato troppo per un pareggio, ma considerando l'umiliazione dello scorso anno, io sono felicissimo, e pure i tifosi hanno il diritto di esultare per un bel risultato , caro [MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION]
Ora aspetto , molto volentieri la punizione che devo subire da parte di [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]  [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION]


----------



## tifosa asRoma (16 Settembre 2015)

Florenzi al di là del gol ha fatto una partita a livello difensivo pazzesca, sta diventato un terzino fortissimo, dzeko ha giocato una partita di grande sacrificio ed è stato preziosissimo, comunque bravi tutti è stata una prova di grande maturità da parte della roma


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Florenzi al di là del gol ha fatto una partita a livello difensivo pazzesca, sta diventato un terzino fortissimo, dzeko ha giocato una partita di grande sacrificio ed è stato preziosissimo, comunque bravi tutti è stata una prova di grande maturità da parte della roma



Sei così contenta , che non mi farai fare la punizione  [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]


----------



## Marchisio89 (16 Settembre 2015)

Complimenti alla Roma.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> , la droga è potente in te



Dicevi? Ahah


----------



## Snake (16 Settembre 2015)

Dov'è il muro del pianto?


----------



## tifosa asRoma (16 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Sei così contenta , che non mi farai fare la punizione  [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]



Sono così contenta che ti vorrei perdonare , ma un pegno lo devi pagare piccolo ma lo devi pagare poi decidiamo in privato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Settembre 2015)

La Roma ha imparato dall'arroganza con cui ha affrontato il Bayern l'anno scorso

Sicuramente sono più maturi dell'anno scorso


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Dov'è il muro del pianto?



Eccomi  
Mi punisco , ci pensa [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Sono così contenta che ti vorrei perdonare , ma un pegno lo devi pagare piccolo ma lo devi pagare poi decidiamo in privato.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Dicevi? Ahah



Ok, rettifico, la droga è potente in me   [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Settembre 2015)

Piccolo of topic.
[MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION] [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]

Solo io mi sono accorto (Da tempo) che Torosidis assomiglia un botto ad Haywire? Lo psicopatico di Prison Break.


----------



## Snake (16 Settembre 2015)

comunque secondo me non è annata per il Barca, pare che s'è spaccato di brutto Rafinha, in un mese si son rotti più giocatori che in tutta la scorsa stagione.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (16 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Piccolo of topic.
> [MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION] [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]
> 
> Solo io mi sono accorto (Da tempo) che Torosidis assomiglia un botto ad Haywire? Lo psicopatico di Prison Break.



Verissimo sono uguali


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2015)

il farsa ha vinto l'anno scorso, non si ripeterà al 100%


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Piccolo of topic.
> [MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION] [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]
> 
> Solo io mi sono accorto (Da tempo) che Torosidis assomiglia un botto ad Haywire? Lo psicopatico di Prison Break.



È uguale cazo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> comunque secondo me non è annata per il Barca, pare che s'è spaccato di brutto Rafinha, in un mese si son rotti più giocatori che in tutta la scorsa stagione.



Ok, altro triplete in arrivo....


----------



## prebozzio (17 Settembre 2015)

Ieri grandissima partita dei giallorossi. 

Sono rimasto impressionato soprattutto da Manolas e Florenzi.

La fortuna della Roma per me è stata la non cessione di Iturbe, mi aspetto che rubi al posto a Salah (Iago è fondamentale per l'equilibrio che garantisce)


----------



## Dapone (17 Settembre 2015)

come già detto altrove Florenzi quest'anno farà una stagione da paura. l'anno prossimo arrivano gli sceicchi a prelevarlo sicuro.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> il farsa ha vinto l'anno scorso, non si ripeterà al 100%


.

Infatti, non mi pare che la Roma abbia fatto chissà quale impresa, ricordiamoci che Ter Stegen ne ha prese 3 da tale Aduriz...per dire.....


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Settembre 2015)

Grande partita della Roma, che non ha sofferto troppo il Barcellona (aldilà del solito possesso palla a vantaggio dei catalani) più per meriti propri che per demeriti dell'avversario IMHO. Garcia ha imparato la lezione dello scorso anno e ha preparato una partita più accorta. L'anno scorso la Roma perse col Bayern in partenza, non puoi pensare di attaccare i bavaresi a spron battuto.
Difensivamente la squadra ha fatto una signora partita: grandissimo Manolas, immenso Florenzi (questa partita lo consacra giustamente come grande giocatore anche a livello europeo).
Una vittoria e un pareggio contro avversarie come Manchester City e Barcellona sono un toccasana per il nostro calcio. Complimenti anche alla Roma, oltre che alla Juve.


----------



## BlackAndWhite (17 Settembre 2015)

un buon punto per la roma con un po di fortuna...manolas un gran difensore veramente.

naingolan i solito macellaio dopo matiello ecco un altra vitima


----------



## Snake (17 Settembre 2015)

Rafinha legamento crociato rosso. Complimenti al macellaio belga che ha spaccato un'altra gamba, lo chiamavano "Lo specialista"


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Rafinha legamento crociato rosso. Complimenti al macellaio belga che ha spaccato un'altra gamba, lo chiamavano "Lo specialista"



L'anno prossimo in prestito secco


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Settembre 2015)

Spiace per Rafinha, sfortunato come il fratello


----------



## Shevchenko (17 Settembre 2015)

La cosa buffa è che la gente si è accorta ora che Manolas è un difensore della Madonna. Io è già dall'anno scorso che dico che è il difensore più forte della Serie A e uno dei migliori giovani in Europa. La maggior parte degli utenti qua dentro mi dicevano "Ma Bonucci???E' lui il più forte" Si come no. Col City ha dimostrato quello che vale, poco. E buono/buonino, nulla di più. 
Kostas il prossimo anno finirà in un top club.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (17 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> La cosa buffa è che la gente si è accorta ora che Manolas è un difensore della Madonna. Io è già dall'anno scorso che dico che è il difensore più forte della Serie A e uno dei migliori giovani in Europa. La maggior parte degli utenti qua dentro mi dicevano "Ma Bonucci???E' lui il più forte" Si come no. Col City ha dimostrato quello che vale, poco. E buono/buonino, nulla di più.
> Kostas il prossimo anno finirà in un top club.



Credo sia stato il più grosso affare in rapporto qualità prezzo fatto da Sabatini, a 13 mln ci è stato regalato, speriamo di tenerlo ancora un paio d'anni ma non sarà semplice.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> La cosa buffa è che la gente si è accorta ora che Manolas è un difensore della Madonna. Io è già dall'anno scorso che dico che è il difensore più forte della Serie A e uno dei migliori giovani in Europa. La maggior parte degli utenti qua dentro mi dicevano "Ma Bonucci???E' lui il più forte" Si come no. Col City ha dimostrato quello che vale, poco. E buono/buonino, nulla di più.
> Kostas il prossimo anno finirà in un top club.



Già. Pensa che coppia con Romagnoli, anche guardando al potenziale.

Beh se loro questa coppia non l'hanno voluta si può costruire da un'altra parte.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Già. Pensa che coppia con Romagnoli, anche guardando al potenziale.
> 
> Beh se loro questa coppia non l'hanno voluta si può costruire da un'altra parte.


80 milioni e si inizi a trattare


----------



## tifosa asRoma (17 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> 80 milioni e si inizi a trattare



Wow che firma chic ma nella foto chi è?


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Wow che firma chic ma nella foto chi è?



È la foto di una barca che ho in casa, mi sembrava carina da mettere, ma è venuta al contrario, domani la farò meglio  
Sai non avendo niente della Lazio (  ) in casa, mi sembrava doveroso, per la scommessa persa, mettere una firma ccezzionale  [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]


----------

